# Using Linksys E2500 as a repeater problems?



## stan14892 (Mar 11, 2015)

Well long story short I am wanting to use my router to help boost my other routers signal to other rooms, I have got it working sort-of in a way that the E2500 only works on Wired LAN and not on WIFI and LAN 

Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## StalemateBlack (Feb 24, 2015)

I use the Linksys EA6500 model as a wireless bridge to extend the range of my Asus RT-N66U, but I do so through a custom firmware (DD-WRT) and a lot of tweaking.

In your case, I'm assuming your E2500 router's uplink (or Internet) port is wired to the main router connected to your modem. 

Wired connections in the E2500 are properly receiving signal, but nearby WIFI connections are not being handled by it.

If this is the case, make sure your E2500's Internet Connection Type is set to Bridge Mode, and make sure that its DHCP service is disabled. That should be all that is required as your E2500 will now effectively be working as an access point, and not an official router. 

Linksys even has a video to assist in this type of setup.

And if you're feeling prticularly adventurous, the E2500 can be flashed to DD-WRT without much trouble, to bring about some more fine tuning options.


----------

